# Buying a new bike for park/urban riding



## Colourphiliac (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey again, I'm looking into buying a bike for park and street/urban riding and was unsure about what to get.
I already have a trail bike and this will be my second.

I'm used to riding a 26" around parks and hoping on the street with it. I was considering a 24" or a 26" Eastern Traildigger.

Can someone recommend a 24" BMX that's light and is high quality, or give me some advice on what kind of bike I should be getting.
FIY: I'm 16, 5'8" and 130 lbs.

EDIT: Anymore suggestions on which 20" I should get?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Colourphiliac said:


> Hey again, I'm looking into buying a bike for park and street/urban riding and was unsure about what to get.
> I already have a trail bike and this will be my second.
> 
> I'm used to riding a 26" around parks and hoping on the street with it. I was considering a 24" or a 26" Eastern Traildigger.
> ...


I think for park/street at your size you will have more fun on a 20" wheel BMX. BMX cruisers can do the job, but they were originally designed for bmx racing, not street riding--a few people do it, but it's not the norm.

For completes, I recommend HOFFMAN, EASTERN, DK, FIT, or KINK. Here's a rad Kink at empirebmx.com:

_*Kink complete - Transition 2010*

$549.95

20.75" TT, 4130 cromo frame, full cromo fork, integrated headset, 2-pc Kink 8" bars, 25t Kink sprocket, cassette hub with 9t driver, 175mm 3-pc tubular cromo cranks, sealed Mid bb, Wellgo alloy pedals, Tektro U brake, 2 pegs_








https://www.empirebmx.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6515

..... or if you definitely want a 24"

*We The People AVENUE 24*
$450.00









https://oldskoolcycles.com/WTP_Avenue_24.aspx

*DK CYGNUS 24* 
$290.00









https://oldskoolcycles.com/DK_cygnus_24.aspx


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

The Fit CR 24 is a better bike for the money. Better rims cassette rear hub sealed bearing front and rear hub. Better stock gearing and can easily change the rear cog to a 12t for better gearing. I looked at most of the 24" bikes and it is by far the best buy.


----------



## Colourphiliac (Jun 22, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> I think for park/street at your size you will have more fun on a 20" wheel BMX. BMX cruisers can do the job, but they were originally designed for bmx racing, not street riding--a few people do it, but it's not the norm.
> 
> For completes, I recommend HOFFMAN, EASTERN, DK, FIT, or KINK. Here's a rad Kink at empirebmx.com:
> 
> ...


First of all, thanks for the advice.
I am starting to lean to a 20" BMX mainly for something that's easy to ride on and because I really am looking for a bike to have fun on.
Also I don't have to worry about my back just yet haha.
That Kink looks good, but I also like the looks of the Fit Park 3.


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am looking into a 20" as well and have learned a lot in my research so far. Check out Danscomp.com and oldschoolcycles.com as they have a great list of complete bikes.

If you are getting a complete, I would suggest making sure the frame and fork are full chromo vs. high tensile steel as the full chromo will be lighter and stronger. You should be able to get a good starting full chromo bike between $400-$600 easily.


----------

